# Any Personal Trainers here?



## jvanb00c (Apr 13, 2012)

I know for Social Anxiety Forums it seems like an odd ball choice of job but you never know. So how was/is the experience? What were your hours like? Did you have any special qualifications other than being fit? Was the pay worth it?

I'm considering trying to become a personal trainer just not sure how in demand the field is and just how in shape you have to be? I'm not in bad shape by any means but I'm not "jacked" either.


----------



## billyho (Apr 12, 2010)

I am not a personal trainer per say however I work in healthcare and design and implement rehab programs for my patients so.. Not sure how in demand personal trainers are now but it won't really be that difficult to become one depending on the gym and what certifications they require. Most certs can be done online or over a weekend type seminar.

People will respect you if you know what you are talking about however there is a certain 'image' that comes with being a trainer.. No need to be jacked, just be healthy. There is also the perk of working in a gym..


----------



## haggybear (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice man, I'm working on the same thing. I'm actually taking a year program that leads to taking the NASM certification test. From what I have gathered so far the hours are what you make it. Demand will always be there but so will the competition. That means you really need to put yourself out there, pretty much selling yourself. That may be tough for us here because of our issues that bring us to this site but that is also the reason why I picked that course of study, to grow and get better. 

And from my personal opinion, there are a million ways to get "jacked". Find a program that works and stick with it. That may also help give you a better understanding of what a client may have to go through when working with a personal trainer. As long as you are consistent with working out and you watch what you eat, you should look the part.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Isn't The Collector a personal trainer? Maybe you can talk to him about it.


----------



## Conzo (Apr 27, 2014)

Personal training is a great job when you can get it, and being in a physically active profession means lots of exercise and education on good eating habits and positive reinforcement/motivation so basically everything from endorphin's which make you feel awesome to improved physique and self esteem. 

The job itself isn't too bad, if you can build a small but consistent clientele, most of my personal trainer friends work (mostly cleaning machines and rearranging the dumbells) in generic gyms (LA fitness, etc.) for guaranteed income and operate their one on ones out of the gyms although the hours can differ in order to accommodate the gym or clients. You don't have to be jacked to be a PT, although it tends to be a by product I find because of the fitness and nutrition education from the PT course itself,most trainers tend to incorporate it a lot of it into their lifestyles especially as they spend so much time in the gym whether its working or training. Also its a good advertisement of your ability as a PT. If your willing to be enthusiastic and willing to learn and listen.

The course itself can be quite expensive and can be done part time over a year or full on over a few weeks or so but the timing depends on the institute conducting the training. So think carefully abut how you do it because the quickest way might not be the most suitable way, check out options that you feel are more accommodating.

The only concerns with this sort of line of work when you suffer social anxiety is there is a lot of interacting and conversing with strangers and big groups during one o ones and group activities which can be pretty daunting at first, but if you throw yourself wholeheartedly into it you should have no problems overcoming that and being more comfortable in social situations. I think its a good opportunity to manage anxiety better, be more self confident and socially confident. If the opportunity to do it is there, I think you should go for it because you will come out better off no matter the outcome.


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

jvanb00c said:


> I know for Social Anxiety Forums it seems like an odd ball choice of job but you never know. So how was/is the experience? What were your hours like? Did you have any special qualifications other than being fit? Was the pay worth it?
> 
> I'm considering trying to become a personal trainer just not sure how in demand the field is and just how in shape you have to be? I'm not in bad shape by any means but I'm not "jacked" either.


I have the cert, but I don't work as one.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

I think the collector is one or maybe he just plays one on SAS?


----------

